# Dew claw removal



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello, everyone. This newbie has another question, lol. China still has her dew claws, and I was wondering if it is too late to have them removed, or if I should even worry about it. Any of you who read my intro post know that the breeder I got her from did nothing except deworm her before she came to me. I have gotten her shots UTD, but I forgot to ask the vet last time we were in about her dew claws. I have noticed in the last couple of days that she is chewing on them, rather hard sometimes, and I am worried that she might actually chew them off. Is this normal? What should/can I do?

BTW, she is going to be 11 weeks old on Tuesday


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not sure why she is chewing them. Dew Claws are removed within the first couple days of birth otherwise only removed if they cause issues and it is a surgical procedure. I have several dogs with Dew claws they are not a big issue unless they get caught on something, are not kept clipped properly, or are not growing right. 3 of my 9 dogs have had their dew claws removed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've actually never owned a dog who had them removed. We've never had any problems over here. My oldest do Marley actually has them on the back feet too, we call them his creepy toes loll.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I will keep an eye on them and make sure they get trimmed when the rest of her nails do. They seem to be normal in size and shape, and don't bother her when she is playing or exercising, so it looks like I don't have too much to worry about it now. Thanks again!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's pretty easy to maintain if they are ok with you touching their feet. Marley's back ones grow down and curl so if I'm not on it they could grow into his toe. I usually just get out an emery board and file them down once a week and he's fine


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, I agree with everyone else. Kane still has his dew claws and as long as I keep them trim (since they don't wear down like the rest of his nails), they don't cause him any problems. He uses them to hold onto things he's chewing, and I've seen him use them when he's running and corners fast. Kane also chews on his, but only when he's bored and not to the point where they're red and irritated.


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are planning on spaying her, it's no big deal to do at the same time. It is really personal preference, or if the dog is catching them on something. The surgery itself is no big deal though.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. China doesn't mind me touching her feet, so it should be easy for me to file the nails. I am going to have her spayed, so I will just keep an eye on them until then to see if they need to be removed.


----------

